
Everyone loves Bernie Sanders. Except, it seems, the Democratic party - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/mar/17/everyone-loves-bernie-sanders-except-democratic-party
======
maxxxxx
I am telling my Democratic friends that instead of whining about the popular
vote or talking about resisting Trump in general the Democrats should develop
a spine and actually stand for something. If they had had a compelling message
for the working class they could easily have won this election.

~~~
faet
> If they had had a compelling message for the working class they could easily
> have won this election.

So increasing minimum wage, make it easier to unionize, universal health care,
protecting/expanding social security, and a bunch of other policies that would
help the working class don't count?

The thing is policy doesn't matter. People want 140 characters that make them
feel good even if it's bad policy.

~~~
jressey
I don't think people had faith that these issues were actually what the Dems
wanted to go after if they'd have won. Many of these only became talking
points for the establishment once it became apparent that Bernie was a threat
to them.

It's definitely fair to say a large share of Trump voters went with their
emotions as you said, but I think a lot of folks didn't believe Hillary would
enact a progressive policy. If you look back to when she established herself
as a politician in the 90s-00s (I'm being generous here), most of those issues
were not what she was championing.

To someone that doesn't vote with their lizard brain, it's clear that
establishment Dems have the wealthy as their #1, just like the GOP. That's the
problem.

~~~
akhilcacharya
> Many of these only became talking points for the establishment once it
> became apparent that Bernie was a threat to them.

Those are issues that Obama ran on twice...

>but I think a lot of folks didn't believe Hillary would enact a progressive
policy.

Did they not realize the alternative?

~~~
jressey
> Those are issues that Obama ran on twice...

And then completely failed to enact or really even push (outside of ACA which
I acknowledge as an improvement).

> Did they not realize the alternative?

They sure liked her in primary season despite plenty of evidence she was
weaker against Trump.

------
dopamean
This is a real problem for Democratic Party leadership. Tthe people wanted a
populist. So the people got a populist and he just happened to not be a
Democrat.

------
moomin
Coming from a country where Sanders' policies are frankly uncontroversial, I
wonder if pundits are discounting the effect that Sanders vastly prolonging
his campaign after he'd clearly lost has had on whether the DNC wants to give
him the time of day. Truth is, guy doesn't seem like much of a team player.
This he has in common with Trump, but Trump won. If Trump had lost in the
primaries and then the RNC had lost the election, I seriously doubt the RNC
would be turning to him right now.

~~~
angryasian
i disagree. Sanders ran a great grassroots campaign and his message resonated
with many. Lets remember Bernie had major success in the rustbelt which was
key to the presidential election. I believe he really wanted to push his
message and what his supporters wanted to the future of the dem party. Had the
dem party actually listened to him and aligned with his message, things may
have been different.

Someone that is representing a large majority of voters in this country, and
not going along with the democratic line.. I call a true patriot. I hope he
never becomes a team player.

------
rjeli
Although I strongly disagree with a lot of his platform, I still love the guy.
You can tell he really cares about the people, and that authenticity gives you
the same "oh my god, he might actually get something done" feeling as Trump
(where the meaning of "oh my god" varies depending on demographic).
Clinton/Kaine are at the other end of the scale, and I think the RNC being
more democratic than the DNC is what allowed Trump to eke out a win.

------
nolepointer
The headline is untrue: I do not like Bernie Sanders.

~~~
58028641
What do you not like about him?

------
nodesocket
I respect Bernie, and really admire his class and honestly. However I don't
agreee with his economic and political ideology. A "hand-out" government would
be near disasterious for America. It goes against one of the core principles
of being American, the ability and optimism to work your way up without
limits. To start a company that can be successful at home and abroad without
excess regulation, red-tape, and buracracy.

~~~
jressey
I don't think you have a full understanding of Bernie's positions.

"It goes against one of the core principles of being American, the ability to
work your way up, without limits." is horseshit. Tell that to a child born in
the inner-city with a single parent working 2 jobs and a garbage primary
education.

~~~
nodesocket
There are success stories that start like inner-city with a single parent
working 2 jobs quite often. It is possible, very difficult yet possible. Thats
the optimism, if you just give people handouts they lose incentive and drive.

~~~
alpha_squared
> if you just give people handouts they lose incentive and drive

Is there any evidence of this? I see this argument used a lot to dissuade from
the "handouts" thing and for not helping people. Don't non-profits technically
receive handouts? Aren't grants technically handouts?

A handout, as I understand it, is money given that isn't meant to be paid
back. I think a good portion of handouts already exist, it's just easier to
justify not giving handouts to people that are societally (or personally)
perceived as inferior because it's easy to not empathize with their situation.

~~~
mcbruiser1
yes, look at the wealth attrition rate. most wealth is lost by the third
generation because of lack of responsibility and entitlement.

~~~
alpha_squared
> most wealth is lost by the third generation because of lack of
> responsibility and entitlement.

Can you cite any of these claims? I'd like to understand this a little better.

------
cconroy
Does anyone else see Bernie as a Gracchian[0] type hero of our republic? I
just hope our republic does not suffer a similar fate.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaius_Gracchus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaius_Gracchus)

------
it_learnses
Is there a list of Democratic officials that oppose him and have big donations
from lobbyists?

------
metaphorm
The Clintonite faction seems truly devoted to the prospect of continuing to
lose elections forever. They are nowhere near where the majority of the
country is and they have no good ideas.

------
xatan_dank
The people wanted a change in leadership style and the Democratic party simply
wasn't responsive to it. And here we are.

------
randyrand
And not most voters that voted in the democratic primaries, obviously.

